# É um mói de macho se abaitolando.



## Orxeira

Estava lendo esta matèria : O que é a ‘masculinidade suave’, que está cada vez mais na moda
*O que é a ‘masculinidade suave’, que está cada vez mais na moda*
Ai um cara no twitter respondeu :* É um mói de macho se abaitolando.* 
O que significa isso ai? Não entendi


----------



## Alentugano

Muitos homens estão começando a se comportar como homossexuais. É óbvio que é uma frase dita por alguém intolerante e homofóbico, não?


----------



## Orxeira

Tudo bem sim, mas o que ele quis dizer?


----------



## Alentugano

Orxeira said:


> Tudo bem sim, mas o que ele quis dizer?


Já respondi: muitos homens estão adquirindo comportamentos típicos dos homossexuais. Estão ficando menos masculinos, mais suaves, mais e/afeminados.


----------



## Ari RT

- Mói: forma corrompida de molho na acepção de conjunto. Molho de chaves, por exemplo, se ouve por todo o Brasil. "Mói" nesse sentido só ouvi no nordeste do país e aplicado a qualquer conjunto. Mói de problema, mói de "minino", mói de assunto que falar...
- Baitola: homem afeminado (pejorativo) => abaitolar-se: comportar-se (um homem) de forma afeminada. Não vale para mulheres. Também é vocabulário típico do nordeste brasileiro, embora com alguma penetração mais ao sul.
O que ele quis dizer foi: Isso de "masculinidade suave" é conversa fiada, o que há na verdade é uma multitude de homens cuja masculinidade foi perdida.
Como bem aponta Alentugano, é uma opinião que passa longe do politicamente correto, na forma e no conteúdo.


----------



## Orxeira

Obrigado


Ari RT said:


> - Mói: forma corrompida de molho na acepção de conjunto. Molho de chaves, por exemplo, se ouve por todo o Brasil. "Mói" nesse sentido só ouvi no nordeste do país e aplicado a qualquer conjunto. Mói de problema, mói de "minino", mói de assunto que falar...
> - Baitola: homem afeminado (pejorativo) => abaitolar-se: comportar-se (um homem) de forma afeminada. Não vale para mulheres. Também é vocabulário típico do nordeste brasileiro, embora com alguma penetração mais ao sul.
> O que ele quis dizer foi: Isso de "masculinidade suave" é conversa fiada, o que há na verdade é uma multitude de homens cuja masculinidade foi perdida.
> Como bem aponta Alentugano, é uma opinião que passa longe do politicamente correto, na forma e no conteúdo.


Obrigado pela resposta. Agora é que entendi. Não me importo com a forma nem com o conteúdo. Apenas estava interessado em conhecer o significado da frase. Abraço.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Um baitola não é só homem que tem jeito de veado, não, até porque não é todo veado que se maqueia todo e se veste vaidoso - a isso chamamos "vaidade" ou "materialismo" mesmo. "Baitola" é também um homem frouxo e sem caráter que, a semelhança dos pederastas molengas e de munheca quebrada, ignoram seus deveres e fogem das situações perigosas.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Um baitola não é só homem que tem jeito de veado, não, até porque não é todo veado que se maqueia todo e se veste vaidoso - a isso chamamos "vaidade" ou "materialismo" mesmo. "Baitola" é também um homem frouxo e sem caráter que, a semelhança dos pederastas molengas e de munheca quebrada, ignoram seus deveres e fogem das situações perigosas.


O pressuposto do segundo uso de 'baitola' é que todo homossexual, independente da aparência, ignora os seus deveres e foge das situações perigosas? Ou será que entendi mal?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> O pressuposto do segundo uso de 'baitola' é que todo homossexual, independente da aparência, ignora os seus deveres e foge das situações perigosas? Ou será que entendi mal?



Entendeu. É só a moleza mesmo. Basta imaginar aquele veado bem ridículo que tem até gíria própria e que todo seu universo se sobrepõe a força masculina natural, ficando portanto frouxo. É um tipo bem específico de homossexualismo. Ah... Dê uma olhada nas piadas de Costinha, que vai entender a distinção.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Entendeu. É só a moleza mesmo. Basta imaginar aquele veado bem ridículo que tem até gíria própria e que todo seu universo se sobrepõe a força masculina natural, ficando portanto frouxo. É um tipo bem específico de homossexualismo.


Tá. Então, nem todo homossexual ignora os seus deveres e foge das situações perigosas. Se entendi bem, concordo. Agora, e o inverso: todo homem frouxo e sem caráter, que ignora os seus deveres e foge das situações perigosas, é homossexual. É isso que você quis dizer?


----------



## Ari RT

Orxeira deu-se por satisfeito com as respostas que obteve e que, se eu não entendi mal, centravam-se no campo do vocabulário, que é bastante restrito geograficamente ao nordeste brasileiro. Pessoalmente, eu gosto muito de alongar as discussões para além das dúvidas iniciais. Temos aqui neste forum um plantel de experiências que não se deve desprezar, quer pela profundidade, quer pela complementaridade. Se vamos além nesse assunto, não podemos deixar de chamar ao contexto os aspectos culturais subjacentes e abrir para discussão esses aspectos e outros.

A escolha de palavras do autor da sentença em estudo indica claramente um favorecimento à cultura “sertaneja” do nordeste, não confundir com o caipira do sudeste e centro-oeste. Falo daquele que Euclides da Cunha definiu como “antes de tudo um forte”, o habitante do semi-árido. Vocês já ouviram falar de plantar batata doce “na vazante”? Trata-se de plantar a batata doce nos leitos dos riachos intermitentes (também chamados temporários, aqueles que não são perenes, desaparecem durante o estio) quando começa o inverno. Restará, com sorte, alguma umidade abaixo, que pode ser capturada pelas raízes, molécula a molécula. A colheita deve ser feita logo após a primeira chuva nas cabeceiras, se houver, antes que a água chegue a inundar as raízes, que apodreceriam. Permitam-me um outro exemplo. Um senhor, hoje à beira dos 90 anos, me conta com orgulho do seu rito de passagem da infância para a vida adulta. Ocorre que a tarefa dos adultos era limpar e movimentar a terra para o plantio, incluindo a feitura de covas. A semeadura, trabalho evidentemente mais leve, era trabalho das crianças. Meu interlocutor tornou-se adulto quando seu pai “acunhou” (pôs a cunha que fixa o cabo à ferramenta) uma enxada para ele. Passou a ter sua própria enxada, passou de semeador a cavador. Aos 8 anos de idade. Com orgulho.

No imaginário dessas pessoas, a rudeza, a resiliência, o couro grosso, são figuras de mérito, tanto para “machos” quanto para as mulheres, remember Luiz Gonzaga e “Paraíba masculina, mulher macho sim senhor”. No inconsciente coletivo, onde habitam os valores segundo C. Jung e, em última análise, as escolhas de palavras que fazemos ao comunicar ideias contra o pano de fundo desses valores, primeiro vem a capacidade de tirar da natureza madrasta o mínimo para o sustento, depois o resto. O que o autor da sentença em estudo quis dizer foi mais ou menos “masculinidade o escambau, suave o escambau, masculinos somos nós aqui, sobrevivendo a duras penas. Não se pode falar de masculinidade desses coreanos enfeitados no nosso contexto. Nesse mundo nosso, sua masculinidade é insuficiente, quero ver um menino desses “carpir um eito” no sol antes de que me falem de masculinidade. Sou mais eu”.

Se o autor da sentença tem razão ou não, se é preconceituoso ou não, se confunde conceitos... outro fórum. O desafio mais difícil da etnografia, na minha opinião, reside em, por um lado, entender as razões das populações estudadas sem se deixar cair no relativismo e por outro manter o senso crítico sem aferrar-se ao etnocentrismo. É desafio maior que eu e, para fugir desse impasse, peço a licença para não entrar no mérito.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Como Ari RT disse, o centro da questão é a resiliência, e acrescento que é fragilidade a única coisa que pessoas moles compartilham com veado. Daí a comparação. Quem não é cabra da peste, é baitola.


----------



## Ari RT

Quanto aos posts #7 e #12 de Antonio d'Oliveira (alguma força oculta me impede de inserir a citação, coisas da internet), os usos que eu tenho observado de “baitola” são dois.
- O óbvio, homossexual masculino, aquele que se relaciona sexualmente com outro homem e
- O outro, de homem que se comporta de maneira afeminada, ainda que não se relacione com outros homens, ainda que todo mundo saiba que se trata do Don Juan da vizinhança, perigo das famílias com moças em casa.
É claro que há homens que se relacionam com homens e que não se comportam de forma afeminada, tanto quanto há homens que parecem afeminados e que são estritamente heterossexuais (a esses chamamos carinhosamente os “criados com vó”). Entre os dois, o significado que me parece mais vezes invocado pela palavra "baitola" é o de “homem que _parece_ afeminado”. Ninguém, na verdade, quer saber quem se deita com quem. Muito menos se busca o que isso acarrete, em termos objetivos, no que toca a capacidades ou outros aspectos comportamentais. O que importa ao vulgo é rotular a aparência. Basta a narrativa, basta que pareça.
Insisto, mesmo correndo o risco de ser chato: este é um fórum de linguística, estamos falando de frequência de uso de palavras e não de opiniões deste ou de outro foreiro acerca de comportamento social ou sexual.


----------



## machadinho

@Ari RT, está bem. Vamos ficar na língua.



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Como Ari RT disse, o centro da questão é a resiliência, e acrescento que é fragilidade a única coisa que pessoas moles compartilham com veado. Daí a comparação. Quem não é cabra da peste, é baitola.


A "qüestão", meu capitão, é o cuidado com a alma.


----------



## gato radioso

Seria então algo como:
_Un montón de tíos amariconándose_?

Un montón de: grupo grande, volumoso de qualquer coisa
Amariconarse: adoptar um homem modos, voz, gestos muito afectados, mais próprios de mulheres mas ficando quase uma caricatura delas. "Amariconarse" ou "Ser marica" não tem nada a ver com as preferências amorosas de ningúem, pode-se ser gay e muito masculino em tudo. Esta palabra em español é muito comum, coloquial mas não ofensiva, salvo que no contexto fique muito clara a intenção de ofender.


----------



## Vanda

O que eu gostaria de dizer sobre a discussão, o Ari já o fez lindamente. Eu nem estaria à altura para o dizer tão bem. Portanto, vamos acabar com essa mania de levar tudo para o campo de sentimentos, conceitos pessoais,  preconceitos, etc., que acabam sempre em "brigas" e ficarmos no campo linguístico. 
Nossas normas dizem: respeitosamente.
Fui procurar a norma: número 10, para refrescar.


----------



## guihenning

A questão linguística me parece ser um sujeito que considera a ideia toda de masculinidade frágil chula e sem importância. Conversa para boi dormir, modinha da internet etc. Eu não diria nem que foi uma comentário muito ofensivo, mesmo porque no pressuposto todo de masculinidade frágil, ironicamente, contempla-se também o fato de estar bem-resolvido com ela, seja o homem, hétero, como for, contanto que já despojado das ideias pré-históricas de dominação masculina, força inerente ao macho, superioridade e assim. No que diz respeito à semântica, é habitual que verbos como "abaitolar-se" e quejandos denominem fraqueza, moleza e similares, pelo menos em todas as línguas que conheço. A reação dos machos "de verdade" a esses movimentos, por assim dizer, está cada vez mais comum. É quase legítimo e de se esperar que a toda ação haja uma reação. Vale também lembrar, atenção, que a masculinidade frágil não tem nada a ver com a homossexualidade, essa ligação costuma ser feita justamente pela parcela hétero da sociedade que tende a se incomodar e sentir-se ameaçada com "essas coisas", o que acaba por resultar em tuítes coléricos ou postagens em fóruns em que o macho lambda precisa se valer da opinião dum outro para propagar as ideias infensas e fazer juízo de valor onde nem espaço para isso há. Aliás, toda a volta dada para ligar uma ideia à outra é torva.
Ainda no campo linguístico, o quão ofensivas essas coisas são depende muito de quem fala. Eu, por exemplo, não me importo nada quando os outros_ v*i*ados*_ ridículos e de munheca quebrada me chamam assim ou de baitola — sou do sul, onde, como no Nordeste, dizer "baitola" ou "boiola" é relativamente comum. Inclusive rimos todos e nalgumas vezes fazemos questão de nos valer desses xingamentos como apropriação nossa mesmo, coisa similar já houve no mundo anglófono com "_nigga_" e mais recentemente com "_faggot, fag, fudge packer"_ e similares e por isso mesmo é que o tuíte não deve ser lá tão ofensivo, porque os adeptos da masculinidade frágil não se importam com a cólera dos outros não adeptos. Ainda sobre valer-se de palavras ofensivas, é aceitável que os próprios indivíduos se valham dos xingamentos do agressor, o que não costuma ser tão aceitável são os comentários indigestos dos machões da internet (ou dos racistas, no caso de _nigga) _que sempre anonimamente se utilizam dela para mostrar o quão assustados estão das munhecas quebradas, dos outros pederastas mais masculinizados que não se vestem _vaidosamente_ e das loucas efeminadas e maquiadas - e agora também dos outros héteros mais bem-resolvidos, ainda que estes durmam exclusivamente com mulheres. A orientação sexual tornou-se secundária, o problema é o quão bem-resolvidos os indivíduos são.
* grafia usual entre os gays


Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Um baitola não é só homem que tem jeito de veado, não, até porque não é todo veado que se maqueia  todo e se veste vaidoso


Aliás, não saindo do campo linguístico, o verbo brasileiro é *maquiar-se* , não *_maquear-se_, portanto, a sua conjugação no presente do indicativo é e só pode ser:
maquio-me, maquias-te, *maquia-se, *maquiamo-nos, maquiais-vos, maquiam-se. 
O verbo segue, pois, o modelo de "fiar", não "cear". Registre-se que ao lado do brasileiro "maquiar-se" há o lusíada "maquilhar-se", também legítimo no Brasil, ao lado de "maquilar-se" — este já praticamente suplantado por "maquiar-se" naquele país.
"_Vestir-se vaidoso_" também não é boa construção; deve-se preferir, segundo o português padrão, dizer "vestir-se vaidosamente". Um advérbio de modo, portanto. _Letztendlich _é o _modo_ como se vestem.


----------



## Vanda

Guihe, quando eu crescer quero ser igual você. 
Falando em sentidos diversos não ofensivos, numa novela infantil correndo por aqui, o pré-adolescente nordestino usa "macho" para se referir a todos, mas com o significado de "cara, bro" e quejandos.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Guihe, quando eu crescer quero ser igual você.
> Falando em sentidos diversos não ofensivos, numa novela infantil correndo por aqui, o pré-adolescente nordestino usa "macho" para se referir a todos, mas com o significado de "cara, bro" e quejandos.


Interessante. Isso acontece muito na Espanha.


----------



## gato radioso

Alentugano said:


> Interessante. Isso acontece muito na Espanha.


Sim, "macho"/"¡hombre!"/"tío" entre nós é como dizer ou "cara"/"pá".
Quiçá macho é mais enfática, é uma forma de dirigir-se a um amigo cercano quando faz ou diz alguma coisa surpreendente.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> A questão linguística me parece ser um sujeito que considera a ideia toda de masculinidade frágil chula e sem importância. Conversa para boi dormir, modinha da internet etc. Eu não diria nem que foi uma comentário muito ofensivo, mesmo porque no pressuposto todo de masculinidade frágil, ironicamente, contempla-se também o fato de estar bem-resolvido com ela, seja o homem, hétero, como for, contanto que já despojado das ideias pré-históricas de dominação masculina, força inerente ao macho, superioridade e assim. No que diz respeito à semântica, é habitual que verbos como "abaitolar-se" e quejandos denominem fraqueza, moleza e similares, pelo menos em todas as línguas que conheço. A reação dos machos "de verdade" a esses movimentos, por assim dizer, está cada vez mais comum. É quase legítimo e de se esperar que a toda ação haja uma reação. Vale também lembrar, atenção, que a masculinidade frágil não tem nada a ver com a homossexualidade, essa ligação costuma ser feita justamente pela parcela hétero da sociedade que tende a se incomodar e sentir-se ameaçada com "essas coisas", o que acaba por resultar em tuítes coléricos ou postagens em fóruns em que o macho lambda precisa se valer da opinião dum outro para propagar as ideias infensas e fazer juízo de valor onde nem espaço para isso há. Aliás, toda a volta dada para ligar uma ideia à outra é torva.
> Ainda no campo linguístico, o quão ofensivas essas coisas são depende muito de quem fala. Eu, por exemplo, não me importo nada quando os outros_ v*i*ados*_ ridículos e de munheca quebrada me chamam assim ou de baitola — sou do sul, onde, como no Nordeste, dizer "baitola" ou "boiola" é relativamente comum. Inclusive rimos todos e nalgumas vezes fazemos questão de nos valer desses xingamentos como apropriação nossa mesmo, coisa similar já houve no mundo anglófono com "_nigga_" e mais recentemente com "_faggot, fag, fudge packer"_ e similares e por isso mesmo é que o tuíte não deve ser lá tão ofensivo, porque os adeptos da masculinidade frágil não se importam com a cólera dos outros não adeptos. Ainda sobre valer-se de palavras ofensivas, é aceitável que os próprios indivíduos se valham dos xingamentos do agressor, o que não costuma ser tão aceitável são os comentários indigestos dos machões da internet (ou dos racistas, no caso de _nigga) _que sempre anonimamente se utilizam dela para mostrar o quão assustados estão das munhecas quebradas, dos outros pederastas mais masculinizados que não se vestem _vaidosamente_ e das loucas efeminadas e maquiadas - e agora também dos outros héteros mais bem-resolvidos, ainda que estes durmam exclusivamente com mulheres. A orientação sexual tornou-se secundária, o problema é o quão bem-resolvidos os indivíduos são.
> * grafia usual entre os gays
> 
> Aliás, não saindo do campo linguístico, o verbo brasileiro é *maquiar-se* , não *_maquear-se_, portanto, a sua conjugação no presente do indicativo é e só pode ser:
> maquio-me, maquias-te, *maquia-se, *maquiamo-nos, maquiais-vos, maquiam-se.
> O verbo segue, pois, o modelo de "fiar", não "cear". Registre-se que ao lado do brasileiro "maquiar-se" há o lusíada "maquilhar-se", também legítimo no Brasil, ao lado de "maquilar-se" — este já praticamente suplantado por "maquiar-se" naquele país.
> "_Vestir-se vaidoso_" também não é boa construção; deve-se preferir, segundo o português padrão, dizer "vestir-se vaidosamente". Um advérbio de modo, portanto. _Letztendlich _é o _modo_ como se vestem.



1) Agradeço a correção. No momento, escrevia apressado a resposta.
2) Discordo. Não há nada irregular em usar adjetivo como advérbio.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> - Mói: forma corrompida de molho na acepção de conjunto. Molho de chaves, por exemplo, se ouve por todo o Brasil. "Mói" nesse sentido só ouvi no nordeste do país e aplicado a qualquer conjunto. Mói de problema, mói de "minino", mói de assunto que falar...


Nunca tinha encontrado _'mói'_. Calculei que tivesse algo a ver com grande quantidade, mas não relacionei com '_molho_'. Lembrei-me, isso sim, de '_moio_', uma medida antiga, de uso corrente entre os agricultores até meados do século XX e que ainda sobrevive, pelo que ouço dizer, nalgumas ilhas dos Açores. Um '_moio_' eram 60 '_alqueires_' e, como um alqueire variava, segundo as regiões, entre 13 e 19 litros, '_moio_ ' é, efectivamente, uma grande quantidade, seja em capacidade, seja em peso, uma vez que era basicamente utilizado como medida dos cereais (a minha avó, por exemplo, falava em '_moios de trigo_'). O moio e o alqueire também funcionavam, por extensão, como medidas de superfície agrícola, sendo o alqueire a área que se podia semear com um alqueire de cereal). Digo isto por mera curiosidade, porque não me custa a crer que o étimo seja _'molho_', mas o '_alqueire_' também se usou no Brasil, onde, aparentemente, representava uma quantidade ainda maior, visto que o alqueire eram aí quatro quartas e cada '_quarta_' cerca de 14 litros. Ou seja, se '_moio_' não é o étimo, estaria bem dotado para tal.


----------



## Ari RT

O mesmo interlocutor quase nonagenário que referi acima, filho de tropeiro, se orgulha de repetir, uma e outra vez, já que o maldito polaco (refiro-me ao Alzheimer) o obriga, as medidas usadas por seu pai. Léguas há mais de uma, a curta e a longa ao menos, alqueire, braça, jarda, quarta (de farinha!), um pé são doze polegadas, uma braça 6 pés (?) e outras. O apreço que lhe tenho me obriga a rememorar a relação entre essas medidas e as do sistema decimal antes de cada vez que nos encontremos. Deus abençoe o google.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> 2) Discordo. Não há nada irregular em usar adjetivo como advérbio.


Não há nada de irregular em se usar adjetivo como advérbio contanto que se abra mão da escrita correta segundo a norma padrão da língua.


----------



## guihenning

gato radioso said:


> Sim, "macho"/"¡hombre!"/"tío" entre nós é como dizer ou "cara"/"pá".
> Quiçá macho é mais enfática, é uma forma de dirigir-se a um amigo cercano quando faz ou diz alguma coisa surpreendente.


Sei que esse uso de "macho" no NE existe, mas tem pouca ou nenhum aderência fora de lá.
No Brasil atual, "macho" tem uma série de interpretações a depender de quem fala e como, a saber:


_Macho_: o significado clássico, o homem heterosexual, o reprodutor, o que tem pênis. É um semantema por excelência. Também, claro, refere-se a animais.
_Macho_: pode ter significado pejorativo. O uso geralmente vem junto duma ação reprovável que normalmente é atribuída ao homem heterossexual. Neste contexto, frise-se, "macho" é o homem hétero "padrão" e o adjetivo mais tem a ver com as suas ações que com a essência. "t_inha que ser um macho mesmo para fazer esse tipo de coisa_". É também o adjetivo preterido quando se fala, pejorativamente, dum grupo de homens: "_os machos estão espumando no twitter!_" Para entender melhor esse significado e o porquê de se referir a ações ditas comuns de homens heterossexuais, há uma página no Facebook chamada "Todo Dia um Macho Diferente Passando Vergonha", a grafia pode ser "maxo" também, o que por si só já costuma sinalizar o uso pejorativo.
_Macho_: ser do sexo masculino, independente da sexualidade. Geralmente se emprega em contextos em que um homem qualquer tenha comportamentos machistas: "_macho não tem que dar pitaco sobre aborto, deixe as minas escolherem!_"
Macho: namorado, ficante, amante, rolo. Qualquer busca no Twitter por "gostar de macho" revela uma enxurrada de tuítes com esse uso. "_Odeio homem, mas amo o meu macho"_ (pode ser usado no diminutivo: machinho). É uma corruptela menos ofensiva do uso pejorativo. Geralmente usado entre mulheres, entre mulheres e gays ou entre gays.
_Macho_: tem interpretação mais sexual, é o homem viril que se comporta como tal na hora do ato sexual, pode tanto ser homo como hétero: "_vem cá com o teu macho_".
Geralmente, o primeiro e último usos da lista são de uso geral por todo o país e por todas as faixas etárias. Os outros usos são mais segmentados e de alcance bem mais reduzido.


----------

